# Würmer auf Seerosen?



## bayernhoschi (14. Juli 2012)

hallo ihr,
ich habe heute auf meinen Seerosen eine Art "__ Würmer" entdeckt.
Es sind Fraßspuren zu sehen und die Blätter sehen nicht wirklich schön aus.
Hat jemand einen Verdacht und evtl. auch eine Lösung?


----------



## Christine (14. Juli 2012)

*AW:  Würmer auf Seerosen?*

Hi,

das könnte unser Freund der Seerosenblattkäfer sein.


----------



## FuerstvonBabylon (14. Juli 2012)

Das IST der __ Seerosenblattkäfer. :-(


[ sent by iPhone and Tapatalk ]


----------



## bayernhoschi (14. Juli 2012)

*AW:  Würmer auf Seerosen?*



> Das IST der __ Seerosenblattkäfer.



Na toll,
befallene Blätter hab ich schon abgeschnitten, die verbleibenen sind scheinbar OK.
ich hoffe ich hab das Problem damit gelöst.


----------



## Nymphaion (15. Juli 2012)

*AW:  Würmer auf Seerosen?*



bayernhoschi schrieb:


> Na toll,
> befallene Blätter hab ich schon abgeschnitten, die verbleibenen sind scheinbar OK.
> ich hoffe ich hab das Problem damit gelöst.



Hast Du nicht, Du hast den Befall nur reduziert. Der __ Seerosenblattkäfer ist flugfähig und fliegt bis zu 3 km weit. Wenn Du das Tierchen nicht mit den Seerosen eingeschleppt hast, dann hast Du also einen befallenen Teich in der Umgebung. Von dort aus erfolgt dann immer wieder ein neuer Befall. Der __ Käfer ist inzwischen praktisch flächendeckend in Deutschland zu finden, denn in einem Radius von 3 km wird es immer einen weiteren Teich mit Seerosen geben. 

Um den Befall zu reduzieren gibt es ein paar Möglichkeiten: ständiges Absammeln der Eier, Larven und Käfer (sehr aufwändig wenn man mehr als eine Seerose hat), Entfernen sämtlicher Blätter im Juni (da erwischt man auch alle Eier, die sonst sehr leicht übersehen werden), Einsatz von weißen Klebetafeln oder Insektenleim auf Styroporplatten (die erwachsenen Käfer werden von weißen Flächen angezogen, die sie wohl mit weißen Seerosenblüten verwechseln), oder am aller wirkungsvollsten das Aussperren der überwinternden Käfer im Frühling. Das funktioniert so: die letzte Käfergeneration des Jahres fliegt im Herbst in ein nahegelegenes Gebüsch und überwintert dort. Sobald es wieder so warm wird dass die Seerosen Schwimmblätter bilden, __ fliegen die Käfer zurück zum Teich. Dabei fliegen sie ziemlich niedrig, meistens weniger als einen Meter über dem Boden. Wenn man zu diesem Zeitpunkt ein ganz engmaschiges Netz (solche Netze werden im Gemüseanbau verwendet um Pflanzen abzudecken und z.B. vor der Kohlfliege zu schützen) zwischen dem Teich und dem Gebüsch aufspannt, dann landen die Käfer im Netz und man kann sie da absammeln. Das Netz wird wie ein Zaun aufgespannt. Bei uns liegt die nächste Hecke östlich vom Teich und dazwischen ist praktischerweise auch noch ein Zaun. Also machen wir das Netz am Zaun fest, das stört keinen. Nach drei bis vier Wochen wird es wieder abgebaut. 

Der Einsatz von chemischen Pflanzenschutzmitteln in Gewässern (einschließlich Gartenteichen) ist in Deutschland verboten. Daher wurde und wird auch kein Insektizid speziell gegen den Seerosenblattkäfer entwickelt werden. Fürs Land gedachte Insektizide sind so konstruiert dass sie sich an Land schnell abbauen. Im Wasser verläuft der Abbau ganz anders und das Abbauprodukt kann unter Umständen giftiger sein als das Ausgangsprodukt. 

Beim Seerosenblattkäfer (und auch beim __ Seerosenzünsler) werden wir wegen der vielen Gartenteiche das Problem nur in den Griff bekommen wenn alle Teichbesitzer mitmachen. Ansonsten bleiben zu viele Teiche übrig an denen diese Tierchen nicht bekämpft werden, und von wo aus die anderen Teiche immer wieder neu infiziert werden.


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (15. Juli 2012)

*AW:  Würmer auf Seerosen?*

Hi Werner,

leider sind die __ Seerosenblattkäfer ja nicht nur auf Nymphaeaceae als Futterpflanzen angewießen. 
Die Larven ernähren sich ja auch von Polygonaceae und Rosaceae, und das nicht nur direkt an Teichen sondern auch davon weg an Land. Schon die Erdbeerpflanzen im Garten oder im Feldanbau sind für die Käferchen eine weitere sehr wichtige Futterquelle (an Land wird er deshalb auch als Erdbeerkäfer bezeichnet). All das macht eine gezielte Bekämpfung fast unmöglich. Selbst wenn alle Teichbesitzer in Deutschland gemeinsam gegen ihn vorgehen würden, die wären von Land aus sehr schnell wieder da

MfG Frank


----------



## bayernhoschi (15. Juli 2012)

*AW:  Würmer auf Seerosen?*

Na das ist ja noch toller

Dann werde ich mal folgendes tun:
Ich werde mir die restlichen Blätter nochmal genau anschauen, vieleicht hab ich ja etwas übersehen.
Für nächstes Jahr werde ich es mit dem Netz im Kopf behalten.
Hab schon nen Busch in Verdacht2
Klebetafeln wären auch noch eine Möglichkeit, aber da mache ich mir Sorgen um andere Flugtierchen 


> Entfernen sämtlicher Blätter im Juni (da erwischt man auch alle Eier, die sonst sehr leicht übersehen werden)


Wie lange dauert es dann bis die neuen Blätter nachwachsen? So nackt schaut ja nicht gerade schön aus.


----------



## Nymphaion (16. Juli 2012)

*AW:  Würmer auf Seerosen?*

Im Juni wächst die Seerose wie der Teufel. Nach einer Woche ist alles nachgewachsen.


----------



## Nymphaion (16. Juli 2012)

*AW:  Würmer auf Seerosen?*

@ Frank

Soweit ich weiss ist es zwar der selbe __ Käfer, aber es scheint so zu sein dass sich die Populationen auf eine Futterpflanze spezialisieren und sie nicht wechseln. Erdbeerfresser bleiben also Erdbeerfresser, und Seerosenfresser lassen die Erdbeeren in Ruhe und umgekehrt.


----------



## lissbeth66 (16. Juli 2012)

*AW:  Würmer auf Seerosen?*

Ich habe das selbe Problem , meine Seerosen sehen genauso aus. Habe aber auch Erdbeeren im Garten und da ist gar nichts zu sehen . Scheint also wirklich so zu sein d sich die Viecher spezialisiert haben


----------

